# Stayed home an extra day.



## North of 60 (Jun 17, 2008)

With working outa town all summer I felt Id better take care of business. I always have spare cords throughout my property ready for the wood shed but just dont want to get behind. This was purchased from a fellow that logs out the beetle kill near Hains A.K.
This is the largest wood Ive Processed since living in Vancouver. For the hardwood snobs this will make you shudder as this 12ft log length pine was a deal @ $160 a cord. $230 is the going price. $1.50 a litre for oil. Finally able to give my old Husky 266SG a work out.


----------



## dolmen (Jun 17, 2008)

Great looking property there ;-)  just one question, you are cutting into rounds and then stacking them ? if so how long do you leave them before splitting?

Cheers

;-)


----------



## North of 60 (Jun 17, 2008)

Usually only home two days a week right now so was just happy to get a day to deal with this. This wood has been standing dead for probably 6-8 years.
Pretty hard on the chain as it is damn dry. I have my wood stash average between 15-17 cords. So this wood is a bonus and just keeps me always
two years min ahead. This fall when Iam  back home living a normal life Ill rent a splitter and have some fun with it. It will then get stacked between my trees
and end up in my wood sheds maybe next year as they are full. This stuff is incredably dry for its diameter though and most people here would burn it.
 My stove has a CAT and it likes dry food.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice trunks (and not the ones your wearing)



WoodButcher


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 17, 2008)

No snow on the ground. Musta been Thursday.


----------



## jpl1nh (Jun 20, 2008)

What type is the wood?  looks kinda like the red pine around here in the south.


----------



## Todd (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok, I'll make you shudder. Down here I can get 2 cords of log length Oak for $160. I sapose most everything costs more way up there.

So, are you done burning up there yet?


----------



## North of 60 (Jun 21, 2008)

jpl1nh said:
			
		

> What type is the wood?  looks kinda like the red pine around here in the south.


 Lodge pole ?  White?  Not sure as its larger than the wood in my area. This came from 250 kms away. Lodge pole is whats in my backyard. How big can lodge pole grow if any one knows?
  & yes Todd  we are done burning, well maybe. :red:  Ive seen it snow in every month @ one time or another in the years Ive been here.  One day its +26C and in the morn there is frost on the ground or fresh snow in the local mountans and +25,26 C in the day again. 
I have had camp fires though @ home with my two young boys eating caribou and bison smokies to spend  time with them on the weekends. 22 hours of daylight now so the woods drying pretty good and the potatoes in the garden are growin strong even though we had 4" of snow 2 weeks ago after we had 22C the day before..


----------



## begreen (Jun 21, 2008)

If the wood is from the Haines area it may be spruce. They have had a bad run in with the spruce bark beetle. 

http://na.fs.fed.us/spfo/pubs/fidls/sprucebeetle/sprucebeetle.htm


----------



## fossil (Jun 21, 2008)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> ...How big can lodge pole grow if any one knows?



Maybe 20" d.b.h. max., depending on a number of things.  There are three subspecies that thrive in different areas.  Lodgepoles that big would have to be_ very _old, and from somewhere special.  I've never tasted Caribou...is it like chicken?   :wow:   Enjoy the time you have to spend with your family.  Rick


----------



## North of 60 (Jun 21, 2008)

If its spruce I guess Ill be getting less BTUs out of it.  Went over the pile with the neighbor and we identified two types of wood in the pile.  One he thought
was western white pine and the other spruce.  Thanx for the heads up BeGreen. Fossil it tastes more like caribou than chicken. hh:  Thanx.  Iam enjoying
the family time. I think I was taking it for granted before. Cheers.   N of 60


----------



## begreen (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like you and your helper made good progress today. If you are seeing signs of the beetle (bark shedding and beetle tracks) then it's prolly is spruce. Lodgepole pine from the coastal areas is usually somewhat twisted and gnarly trees. Lodgepole from the interior (Sierra Lodgepole?) is quite different.


----------



## jpl1nh (Jun 25, 2008)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> If its spruce I guess Ill be getting less BTUs out of it.  Went over the pile with the neighbor and we identified two types of wood in the pile.  One he thought
> was western white pine and the other spruce.  Thanx for the heads up BeGreen. Fossil it tastes more like caribou than chicken. hh:  Thanx.  Iam enjoying
> the family time. I think I was taking it for granted before. Cheers.   N of 60


My wife always thinks I'm nuts spending my time here at the Hearth, but even SHE loved the photo with your kids.  Special times, special times my friend...


----------



## North of 60 (Jul 5, 2008)

Was too exited to rent a splitter and try it out, so picked one up for the weekend on the way home for $60.
Had a blast and was amazed how dimensional you can split the wood this way. AND never again will I split wood by hand unless
I'm camping or the wood is 8" or less.  I'm now spoiled. I will save my time and energy for other things.


----------



## fossil (Jul 5, 2008)

As an old and somewhat tired Mechanical Engineer, I'm a firm believer in hydraulics...or any other system that will do the work for me.  Have fun...heck of a deal on that splitter!  Rick


----------



## WILDSOURDOUGH (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice Spread there North-

Funny pictures, your rounds like like mine- cept that would be my wife wheeling and stacking them !

When I lived in Fairbanks, never saw a tree that big- all short and scrawny. But if those are from haines- well they grow big ones there, but that's a heck of a haul to get them to you.


----------

